# A few questions on lumber in general



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I got a bunch of barn kept cherry the other week for $1.17 a bf. It loked nice but i little light in color. I have it stacked in my basement now. It is several shades lighter than my other cherry.

Is there diffrent types of cherry that are alot darker than other?

I did not check the lumber thickness until i got home . seems to be around .90 inches. Would cherry lumber shrink 10 percent? Or was the saw set at the wrong height.

How long should i let new lumber that is "dry" aclimate to my shop?

How thick should sticker be and how important is it to keep dry lumber flat?

One last question i was told this is oak but it seems alot harder and does not smell like it so.. is it oak?


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here are some pics of the new cherry i got and a picture of some of my old dark cherry compared to the new.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Kevin07 said:


> Is there diffrent types of cherry that are alot darker than other?
> 
> I did not check the lumber thickness until i got home . seems to be around .90 inches. Would cherry lumber shrink 10 percent? Or was the saw set at the wrong height.
> 
> ...


Cherry sapwood is lighter than the heartwood, since you have bark on some pieces I would say you have plenty of sapwood. But all cherry darkens with age/exposure to sunlight.

Yes cherry shrinks 10% when drying. I personally saw my hardwoods a little thicker than what you have so once dried/planed you can get nearly the full inch. I rough saw mine 1.20''. Not everyone does it the same way.

If it is ''dry'' you should be able to just flat stack it without stickers.

From the picture (the cupped piece) that oak looks like white oak, it is harder than red oak.


.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

doh! i cant even id rough white oak lol. So is the lighter cherry not worth as much?


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

All cherry is basically the same(Americanized cherry). Cherry can darken up with age and/or sunlight


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep... Cherry will darken. 

If this has been said.... I said it again. :smile:


----------

